# greetings



## gixxershane (May 21, 2006)

hi, my name is shane.. i study kenpo.. and im a member of kenpotalk.com...

just stoping in to say hello to everyone:cheers:


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Glad to have you here on MT we have alot of great people here as well as Kenpo talk
Terry


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2006)

Welcome - can't help much with kenpo (I'm in TKD myself) but there are plenty of people who can - happy posting!


----------



## Swordlady (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    Plenty of Kenpo people here (I'm not one of them, though).  Happy posting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 22, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Welcome.​


----------



## Rick Wade (May 22, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## bobster_ice (May 22, 2006)

Hey Shane, welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## HKphooey (May 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Shane!  I look forward to your posts in the Kenpo areas!

Mike


----------



## Gemini (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Shane!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Shane!


----------



## shesulsa (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Shane.  Glad to have you!


----------



## gixxershane (May 22, 2006)

thanks guys :cheers: 

glad to be here


----------



## stone_dragone (May 22, 2006)

Greetings...ride a motorcycle?


----------



## green meanie (May 22, 2006)

Greetings! Welcome aboard.


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Shane, and happy posting!


----------



## gixxershane (May 22, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Greetings...ride a motorcycle?


 
yes, i have a 2003 suzuki gsxr 750


----------



## Lisa (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Shane!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Toby (May 22, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------



## kelly keltner (May 23, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Hiya, welcome to MT


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT Shane 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, gixxershane!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------

